# Best Barrel saddle?



## BarrelRacer95

What is the best Barrel Saddle? I heard that Gerald Bethune had the best but i didnt know what you guys thought? Im new to barrel racing and this will be my first barrel saddle. Thanks.!


----------



## MangoRoX87

Circle Y's, everyone says Billy Cook but personally I think they are crap, Cactus Saddlery, uhh..


----------



## BarrelRacer95

Thanks.! Do you know anything about the Double J Brittany Pozzi Pro racer saddle?


----------



## mls

There is no 'best'. It's what fits your horse and you. A $1,000 saddle does you no good if it sores your horse.


----------



## kitten_Val

I agree with mls. Good quality + fit the horse + fit the butt. You may end up with not-so-common brand still a great saddle for everyone. 

I liked Billy Cook when I tried while back, but if I'm not mistaking there are 2 Billy Cooks (made in different state), and one is a good quality, one not so (hopefully someone will give more info as I rely on my memory only  ).


----------



## BarrelRacer95

Thanks.!


----------



## Saddlebag

When we were teens there was no money for specialized saddles. We made do with what we had. I barrel raced in ropers for about 10 years and had some decent times. I also had to show wp in the same saddle. No one cared then, as long as we appeared cleaned and our shirts were ironed.


----------



## Casey02

double j, catcus, bobs custom, dale chaviz, billy roal are all very spendy brands this doesnt mean they are the "best" though. Its what works for you and your horse!


----------



## BarrelRacer95

Thanks for all the info you guys.! It helps alot.!


----------



## jumanji321

kitten_Val said:


> I agree with mls. Good quality + fit the horse + fit the butt. You may end up with not-so-common brand still a great saddle for everyone.
> 
> I liked Billy Cook when I tried while back, but if I'm not mistaking there are 2 Billy Cooks (made in different state), and one is a good quality, one not so (hopefully someone will give more info as I rely on my memory only  ).


The Sulphur, OK saddles are the better quality ones and the Greenville, TX ones are the not so good ones.


----------



## BarrelRacer23

Whatever saddle you prefer that fits you and your horse. I have a new HR saddle, I like it and it fits my horse. I also have an old Connie Combs Circle Y that's incredibly comfortable, needs fixed though. Also with the Billy Cooks, I had one from Greenville, Texas made in 1995 I got it used 8 years ago and just traded it away last weekend. The only wear it had was the leather on the buckle to adjust your stirrups had ripped and the leather was coming unraveled on one stirrup. I loved that saddle just needed a bigger and deeper seat.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bubba13

BarrelRacer95 said:


> Thanks.! Do you know anything about the Double J Brittany Pozzi Pro racer saddle?


Very nice but VERY pricey. You can get a saddle of comparable quality for half the price. Look at Teskeys.


----------

